# 忙你都忙不过来



## yuechu

大家好！

I was chatting on QQ recently and someone sent me the following message "我这要出去有事了，忙你都忙不过来".
Does anyone know what the second part of the sentence means? Also, why is 了 used in the first clause of the sentence?

Thanks!


----------



## bsbaby

My guess:
He made a typo,
He probably wanted to say: 我这要出去有事了，忙都忙不过来了"
which means he gtg, being overwhelmed.

有事了 = 有事, sorry we use loose sentences on QQ. 
Normally we say: 我有事要出去了. But here your friend reversed the word order.
He typed 我要出去了 (then trying to add an excuse, but did not insert it in the perfect order).


----------



## Skatinginbc

我有事, 要出去了 ==> 了 signals a new development.
忙你都忙不过来 ==> If 你 is not a typo, then dealing with you was portrayed as 忙, as if the writer was complaining that you'd occupied too much of his/her time.  Perhaps you guys teased each other a lot, or the writer was simply being impolite.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 忙你都忙不过来 ==> If 你 is not a typo, then dealing with you was portrayed as 忙, as if the writer was complaining that you'd occupied too much of his/her time.  Perhaps you guys teased each other a lot, or the writer was simply being impolite.


That's a wild guess. I believe it's just a typo. 
If not, 忙你都忙不过来 is most possibly said by a mom to her kid.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 忙你都忙不过来 is most possibly said by a mom to her kid.


Since it is usually said by a mom to her kid, isn't it condescending (or what I said 'impolite') when a peer (someone at your own level) says that to you?


----------



## SuperXW

Sure. It can definitely be a teasing one. I just wanted to remind baosheng it was less likely to be what his QQ friend meant.


----------



## Skatinginbc

忙都忙不过来 (哪有時間...e.g., 和你閒聊) ==> The existence of 都 seems to imply an unspoken message.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, everyone, for your help!


----------



## fyl

I don't quite understand how others are interpreting this sentence. But to me, this clearly means "If I go out, you will be too busy".
我这要出去有事了，忙你都忙不过来 = 我如果有事出去了，你就忙不过来了。
It is more natural to put 有事 before 出去: 我这要有事出去了，忙你都忙不过来. Other than this I don't see any oddity or ambiguity of this sentence.


----------



## brofeelgood

bsbaby said:


> 有事了 = 有事, sorry we use loose sentences on QQ.
> Normally we say: 我有事要出去了. But here your friend reversed the word order.
> He typed 我要出去了 (then trying to add an excuse, but did not insert it in the perfect order).



Is tampering with word order a new trend in QQ? It's not inspired by brevity, that's for sure.



fyl said:


> I don't quite understand how others are interpreting this sentence. But to me, this clearly means "If I go out, you will be too busy".
> 我这要出去有事了，忙你都忙不过来 = 我如果有事出去了，你就忙不过来了。
> It is more natural to put 有事 before 出去: 我这要有事出去了，忙你都忙不过来. Other than this I don't see any oddity or ambiguity of this sentence.



*If something happens when I'm out, you'll have your hands full.*

Best answer yet fyl, brilliant!


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, fyl and brofeelgood, for your answers as well! As mentioned above, I think it was simply a typo for some reason (since the meaning "If I go out, you will be too busy" wouldn't have made sense in the context of the conversation).


----------



## SuperXW

fyl said:


> I don't quite understand how others are interpreting this sentence. But to me, this clearly means "If I go out, you will be too busy".
> 我这要出去有事了，忙你都忙不过来 = 我如果有事出去了，你就忙不过来了。
> It is more natural to put 有事 before 出去: 我这要有事出去了，忙你都忙不过来. Other than this I don't see any oddity or ambiguity of this sentence.


Do you interpret it as a colloquial expression for this?
我这边 要是 出去 有事了，(忙)你都忙不过来.
Don't you feel it would be too colloquial for baosheng? Besides, they are chatting, not working together, why would the friend say something like that...? It's much more frequent for a guy to express "I'm busy. ttyl" and make a typo on QQ...
You guys think too much...


----------



## fyl

SuperXW said:


> Do you interpret it as a colloquial expression for this?
> 我这边 要是 出去 有事了，(忙)你都忙不过来.


Like that but not exactly. 这 is not short for 这边. The sentence is like 我这要是走了你怎么办啊? I'm not sure how to explain 这 but I think you are able to understand it.
忙/你都忙不过来 is like 吃/都吃不完， 忙/都能把你忙死

This is indeed colloquial. But it is flawless and very idiomatic. I understood it in this way immediately when I saw it. It actually took me quite a while to understand the interpretation that there is a typo...


----------



## Skatinginbc

"我这要出去有事了，忙你都忙不过来"  Should something happen when I'm out, you'll have your hands so full that you'll be overwhelmed. ==> Indeed, it seems to be the only interpretation that requires no assumption of a word order change or typo.


----------

